# samsung monitor geht an und aus



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

Hallo mein Samsung monitor geht immer an und aus beim Start nach dem ich 7-8 Std nicht dran war..  wo könnte das Problem sein..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. April 2012)

Klingt als ob er eine gewisse Temperatur benötigt um auch reibungslos zu funktionieren, ich weiß nicht ob da wer helfen kann.

Ist das nur beim Booten, wie lange dauert es denn bis er normal funktioniert ?
Hast du noch Garantie ?


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

Ich erklärs im szenarion ich Sitz ganzen Tag am Rechner zB ich mach denn dann abends aus morgens setz ich mich wieder dran ich mach den monitor an er geht aus geht an und wieder aus ca 10 min lang.. und macht dabei komische Geräusche


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2012)

Was für ein Typ ist es denn genau? 

Kabel und Netzteil überprüft?


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

ja geprüft hat kein netzteil... samsung syncmaster 223BW garantie hab ich nicht mehr..hab denn schon seit 2-4 jahren


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2012)

Ok, dann schau mal ob er sich an einem anderen PC genau so verhält. 

Könnte eine Lötstelle sein, die einen Schaden hat.


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

verhält sich genau so hab den dvi drine^^


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2012)

Dann haucht das Gerät bald sein "Leben" aus. Schau dich schon mal nach Ersatz um.

Wenn du eine Beratung brauchst, kannst du ja mal hier schauen: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## Research (13. April 2012)

Also wenn Monitore beginnen Geräusche von sich zu geben....

Hat er Lautsprecher? Wenn nicht ist es wohl das letzte Röcheln.


----------



## Henry1694 (13. April 2012)

er hat keine lautsprecher  aber ich habe mir sowieso so eben ein 27 zoller asus bestellt ASUS VG278H Monitor-Bolide für Multimedia- und Spielevergnügen in 3D


----------



## Pacman01 (14. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab den 226 BW und der hatte das Problem nach vier Jahren gehabt. 
Es sind die Kondensatoren. Hab sie auf der Platine ausgetauscht und läuft wieder top.
Am bestens mal reinschauen und mal die Kondensatoren in Augenschein nehmen. Entweder selbst austauschen
oder ne Platine bei Ebay kaufen.

Gruß Pacman


----------

